# Creer une liste de destinataire avec mail



## jaydee99 (12 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Est t'il possible dans mail de creer une liste de plusieurs contacts pour l'envoi des mails ?

Merci !


----------



## whiplash (12 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Si tu prévois envoyer souvent au mêmes destinataires, je te conseil de te créer un groupe dans carnet d'adresse ensuite tu n'as qu'à entrer le nom du groupe.

À plus !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

ou même juste taper les premieres lettres du nom du groupe et ce sera proposé 
ensuite tu peux aussi enlever telle ou telle adresse ( si pour cet envoi tu le souhaites) et bien sur en rajouter


----------

